

Gravity Well - beautiful interactive artwork (incl. source code) - markerdmann
http://openprocessing.org/visuals/?visualID=2363

======
aarongough
Thoroughly mesmerizing.

If you do a bunch of short clicks in one place to gather all the particles,
then hold down the mouse button you can get some amazing pulsating effects.

Additionally if you hold down the left button while slowly moving the cursor
around the screen all of the particles will 'slingshot' around the well and
quickly gather speed. It reminds me of a psychedelic version of the Star Wars
warp/starfield effect.

------
pavel_lishin
Well, there goes the work day.

------
Vivtek
Good Lord, that's beautiful. I always want to do some kind of Processing-based
UI.

After half an hour wasted, I ended up with a pretty decent smiley face.

